# The Genius of Photography, ABC1 TV/BBC: 4 Parts



## RonPrice (Mar 21, 2010)

SERENDIPITOUS JUXTAPOSITION

Part 1:

During the years 1954 to 1963 nine million people attended what was called the greatest photographic exhibition of all times.   It opened in January 1955 at the Museum of Modern Art in New York City and was based on the concept of the family of man, and the notion that mankind is one. The exhibition was created by Edward J. Steichen from a collection he began to prepare in 1951; the collection drew on 2 million photographs sent to him from all over the world.

While Steichen was making the final selection of 273 photographs from 68 countries whittled down from 10,000 photographs in the years 1952 to 1954, DNA was discovered and much else happened in that fertile period two year period in history.

The collection began a second life in the early 1990s in Luxembourg. The photographs were restored and the memories of the hopes and aspirations of millions of men and women, focused as they had been in the early 1950s on peace, on their concerns for the emerging Cold War and the new atomic bomb, were preserved by means of this restorative photographic process.  This courageous and provocative photographic undertaking, the vision of one man, with its universal appeal to human dignity, was recreated forty years after its first opening in New York. The serious preparations for this recreation were made in a second Holy Year, 1992-3, as the final sifting of the original collection took place in the first Holy Year of the international Bahá'í community, 1952-3.&#8211;Ron Price with appreciation to &#8220;The Genius of Photography,&#8221; _*ABC1 TV*_, 28 February 2010, 11:40-12:40 a.m.

Part 2:

There was no real photography
family back then in those early
50s-just a humanistic message-
an abstract tone-poem-which in
its various ways avoided all the
historical, political, ideological(1)
realities which make for a true,
genuinely graphic human family.

No photographer had in those
years politico and ideological
commitments: not Henri Cartier-
Bresson or Robert Capa, nor
David Seymour or Vandivert
or any of those members of
Magnum, an organization with
no relationship to C. Eastwood.

Cultured and not-so-cultured,
modest, and not-so-modest,
avoiders as well as seekers of
ostentation, these men had a
quiet & not-so-quiet sensitivity, 
sharp awareness of the pain of 
suffering & an understated 
appreciation of all of humanity.

Almost as if he were attempting
to restore a more distinguished
order to a senseless world.....he
 continued with his work year-
after-year-after-year, after year.

(1) This point was given great emphasis in the doco The Genius of Photography: Part 1, _*ABC1 TV,*_ 28 February 2010, 11:40-12:40 a.m.

(2) This prose-poem does not avoid ideology and commitment, history and endless modesty and ostentation. The history of photography and the history of the Bahá'í Faith can, arguably, be taken back to 1826 when the first photograph was made.  That year the US President John Adams, whose life is associated in a series of remarkable ways with the emergence of the American democracy, died and the leader of the Shaykhi school of the Ithna-Ashariyyih sect of Shi&#8217;ah Islam, Shaykh Ahmad, passed away leaving the Shaykhi School in the hands of Siyyid Kazim until 31 December 1843 at which time a negligible offshoot of that school began to emerge and, in the years ahead, was transformed into a new world religion.

(3) See the internet site 1947 Founders: Magnum In Motion.  After watching the forth and final Part on 21 March, as the autumnal and vernal equinox turned their corner, I wrote the following addition to the above prose-poem.-Ron

170 years is not such a long time
for a history to take place in the
span of a 13.6 billion year span
since the big bang. Still, a great
deal has happened on this very
mortal coil and photography has
delighted, served, moved and, yes,
outraged us all, well not all of us.

The rigid divisions in this new art
have collapsed and, now, this art is
anything you want it to be, anything!

Ron Price
3/3/'10 to 13/6/'14.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 22, 2010)

It's been on 3 or 4 times over here BBC - Photography - Genius of Photography - Homepage
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MKfqA4couY[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewbGCSlYU90[/ame]


----------



## RonPrice (Aug 28, 2011)

Belated thanks for your thoughtful response, jamesrayenz. Your placing my post in OPF sounds like a good idea. I quite agree about the importance of civility in discussions. Provocative Thoughts and Images should be accompanied by civility or they should be removed. Thank you for moving my  post to that sub-section.-Ron Price, Australia


----------



## ann (Aug 29, 2011)

another old post appears.


----------



## KmH (Aug 29, 2011)

RonPrice said:


> Belated thanks for your thoughtful response, jamesrayenz. Your placing my post in OPF sounds like a good idea. I quite agree about the importance of civility in discussions. Provocative Thoughts and Images should be accompanied by civility or they should be romoved. Thank you for moving my  post to that sub-section.-Ron Price, Australia


You reply 1.5 years later? :scratch:

Looking at the profile of the member you're replying to, we seethat jamesrayenz was last active on the forums 03-27-2010.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 29, 2011)

KmH said:


> RonPrice said:
> 
> 
> > Belated thanks for your thoughtful response, jamesrayenz. Your placing my post in OPF sounds like a good idea. I quite agree about the importance of civility in discussions. Provocative Thoughts and Images should be accompanied by civility or they should be romoved. Thank you for moving my post to that sub-section.-Ron Price, Australia
> ...



How did Jamesrayenz move his post with only four posts of his own is the real question.


----------



## ann (Aug 29, 2011)

I noticed that as well, and thought oh, well.

Also attempt to read the tread but got lost in all the verbage.  Wish I had viewed the show at the time.


----------



## RonPrice (Jun 12, 2014)

I just dropped into this site today as winter in Australasia is about to begin in one week, on 21/6/'14. Take care all you photography enthusiasts.-Ron Price, Tasmania


----------



## snerd (Jun 12, 2014)

Too funny!! So, if I've determined your posting frequency correctly, we'll see you again in 2 1/2 years?!


----------



## RonPrice (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't get to this site, snerd, as often as you do, but I have an active cyberspace life at both my website: Ron Price - Pioneering Over Five Epochs and across the vast fields of the internet at: https://www.google.com.au/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Ron+Price+history ...to each their own in cyberspace and in real space. Wishing you well from Australia.-Ron


----------



## snerd (Jun 13, 2014)

We were just cyber-squatters, passing in the night.    :camera:


----------



## RonPrice (Feb 3, 2015)

*PIONEERING OVER FIVE EPOCHS*

*A. MY TYPE OF SOCIAL NETWORKING*

1. Everything I do with other people online is part of my particular type of social networking. My social networking is associated with three basic activities: (a) the creation of a personal webpage that serves as a home base, a central hub, for my writing, for teaching and consolidation, that is, community building, for service and social activism, as well as for feedback from others---should they wish; (b) the creation of a detailed personal profile(see *Appendix 1* below) which I post at over 8000 internet sites which readers at these sites can access, again, if they wish; and finally (c) posting my writing at these 8000+ sites, and interacting with others about my posts and theirs. In the process I promote my website, and my writing, at these 8000+ internet sites.

2.  In the last decade, 2004 to 2015, I have created an extensive audience or readership. I address myself to a circle, a crowd or single individuals. I try to make of my interactions more than the typical ones found at sites like *Facebook* and *twitter*.  The interactions or connections at such popular social networking sites often reduce friendship to a feeling or an image, a sense of connection to faraway or nearby friends about everyday things based, for the most part, on very short, pithy posts.  Such connections involve posts that often contain little about one’s true difficulties in life. A world of privacy and an image is created. There is nothing wrong with that, with this type of site and networking style, but it is not my style, not my approach, not my MO, _modus operandi_, to use a who-dun-it term.

3. I post a great deal about what I think in the form of prose and poetry, generally more extended pieces of writing than the posts found in the Facebook and twitter world. My posts are far beyond the one-liners, the jokes, what I did today, what I ate for dinner, I poke you, I like this and I don’t like that, the ‘here are some photos of this’ and ‘here are some pictures of that’, ‘here is a video of this’ and ‘here is a piece of music,’ _etc._

*B. MY WEBSITE*


1. My website has been on the internet for the last 19 years: 1997-2015.  It is part of a tapestry, or perhaps a jig-saw puzzle is a more accurate word, for all my poetry and prose both at my website and elsewhere in cyberspace at those 8000+ sites mentioned above.  I have dozens of links at my site, some linked to my writing at other internet sites, and some linked to resources created by others.  I have created a large thread of words across the internet since leaving the world of jobs in the late 1990s and taking a sea-change at the age of 55. 

2. My cyberspace creation is made by a now self-employed individual: a retired teacher and lecturer, tutor and adult educator, taxi-driver and ice-cream salesman. I am now a poet and publisher, writer and author, editor and scholar, researcher and blogger, scribbler and sampler within the immense commentariat and blogosphere that is the world-wide-web. 


3. I am now 69 and I attempt to endow various themes and a wide range of subjects in the arts and sciences with many layers of meaning. In these last 16 years on the world-wide-web I have evoked a complex range of responses in readers who come upon my work, responses which range from lavish enthusiasm to utter indifference and quite intense criticism. The solitary work of literary creation requires a type of talent, some earned ability or unearned gift of grace which is almost never collaborative. Social networking may expose readers to this or that book, this or that video or piece of music, this or that restaurant, food dish or pleasurable activity, this or that idea or cause.


3.1 The solitude I require to create an essay, a poem or a book requires my ability to draw on the globally interrelated, interdependent and interlocked system of the WWW to market my wares.  Until my work is ready to be placed in cyberspace the activity is intensely private, although I often draw on the work of other writers in composing my own literary creations. The marketing of my work is also private, and then the feedback comes in or it does not as the case may be. Not everything I write in cyberspace is commented on by others.


*B.1 MY WEBSITE AND OTHER INTERNET SITES*


I will continue to use my website as the central hub for my literary work, for my internet teaching and learning activity, for my now several million words and many books on the internet in this 2nd decade of the 21st century.  My writing is found in the form of: essays and blogs, poems and articles, ebooks and message boards, threads and special topic sites, indeed a myriad types of discussions.  I do not engage, though, in any sort of aggressive proselytising or heated exchange at those 8000 websites that are part of this personal and industrious exercise. When what I write produces vehemence and invective, heated criticism at some site, I simply leave if I am unable to cool the emotional climate at the site. Sometimes I am banned before this occurs for a variety of reasons: Christians only, Muslims only or some other form of exclusivist site-policy. Sometimes what I write is considered spam and, even after I defend my case, I am sometimes excluded from some site. In cyberspace as in any real space, one cannot win all the time.


*C. MY WRITING STYLE AND MY VALUES*


1.I have tried over the last several decades of my life, looking back as far as my own junior youth in the 1950s, to develop a writing style which, while fusing together material from many academic disciplines, from my own life as well as from my value, belief and attitude base, aims to be both provocative and intellectually stimulating on the one hand and light and entertaining on the other.  In writing, as in daily life though, one wins sometimes and one loses at other times; one’s writing appeals to some and not to others. One’s value, belief and attitude base is a set of assumptions around which one places one’s emotions and then proceeds to act and argue one’s case before the court of life.


2. I possess an obvious enthusiasm for my evolving values, beliefs and attitudes as well as the several causes I promote or I would not have been associated with them in their overt form---for nearly 60 years; nor would I be promoting my ideas in a multitude of forms, subtle and not-so-subtle, on the internet as I do and have done since retiring from FT work in 1999, PT in 2003 and most casual-volunteer work in 2005.


*D. MY READERSHIP*


1. I now have several million readers on the internet. It is difficult to guesstimate readership precisely in cyberspace when there are now nearly 300 million sites and over 2 billion users, and when one writes at as many sites as I do.  Many of the sites at which I post my writing and interact with others keep me informed about how many people _click-on_ to what I have written. 


2. I am engaged in varying degrees of frequency and intensity, in parts of this tapestry, this jig-saw puzzle, this literary product, this creation, this immense pile of words with hundreds of people with whom I correspond on occasion as a result.  I keep most of this correspondence as infrequent as possible or I would drown in this new form of letter writing: the email and the internet post.


*E. THE WWW AND PUBLISHING*


1.This amazing technical facility, the world wide web, has made this literary success, this form of publishing, possible. This teaching and learning exercise, this form of service and often social activism, among the many other functions of my writing in the now wide and extensive dialogue I now have with diverse publics is an enriching one.  If my writing had been left in the hands of the traditional hard and soft-cover publishers, where it had been without success for the most part from 1981 to 2001, these publishing results with my now extensive readership would never have been achieved.


2.It is my hope that what I write as a result of this self-employment, this literary vocation and avocation, this pleasurable occupation of my leisure time, resonates with both the novitiate and the veteran on the one hand and the great diversity of people who are on a multitude of paths in their journey through life.


*F. NOTE*


When accessing what I write in cyberspace you can Google: *Ron Price*, but be aware that there are 4000 to 5000 other Ron Prices now on the web.  Some of them are men of fame and others of notoriety. You can also google: *Pioneering Over Five Epoch *or* Ron Price forums *or *Ron Price *followed by…..many other words and phrases literally several 1000 possibilities to access what I have written. My website, to reiterate, is found at: *Ron Price - Pioneering Over Five Epochs *My email address is: ronprice9@gmail.com is you want to write to me.

*APPENDIX 1:*

*EMPLOYMENT-SOCIAL-ROLE POSITIONS: 1943-2015*

2010-2015-Retired and on an old-age pension in George Town, Tasmania

1999-2009-Writer & Author, Poet & Publisher, Editor & Researcher.  Retired Teacher & Lecturer, Tutor & Adult Educator, Taxi-Driver & Ice-Cream Salesman, George Town Tasmania Australia

2002-2005-Program Presenter City Park Radio Launceston

1999-2004-Tutor &/or President George Town School for Seniors Inc

--------ABOVE THIS LINE ARE MY YEARS OF RETIREMENT----------------------

1988-1999 -Lecturer in General Studies & Human Services West Australian Department of Training

1986-1987 -Acting Lecturer in Management Studies & Co-ordinator of Further Education Unit at Hedland College in South Hedland WA

1982-1985 -Adult Educator Open College of Tafe Katherine NT

1981 -Maintenance Scheduler Renison Bell Zeehan Tasmania

1980-Unemployed due to illness and recovery

1979-Editor External Studies Unit Tasmanian CAE; Youth Worker Resource Centre Association; Lecturer in Organizational Behaviour Tasmanian CAE; Radio Journalist ABC---all in Launceston Tasmania

1976-1978 -Lecturer in Social Sciences & Humanities Ballarat CAE Ballarat, Victoria

1975 - Lecturer in Behavioural Studies Whitehorse Technical College, Box Hill Victoria

1974 -Senior Tutor in Education Studies Tasmanian CAE Launceston, Tasmania

1972-1973 -High School Teacher South Australian Education Department

1971-Primary School Teacher Whyalla South Australia

---ABOVE THIS LINE ARE MY YEARS LIVING IN AUSTRALIA AND BELOW THIS LINE ARE MY YEARS LIVING IN CANADA-------------------------------

1969-1971 Primary School Teacher Prince Edward County Board of Education Picton Ontario Canada

1969-Systems Analyst Bad Boy Co Ltd Toronto Ontario

1967-68 -Community Teacher Department of Indian Affairs & Northern Development Frobisher Bay NWT Canada

1959-67 -Summer jobs-1 to 4 months each- from grade 10 to end of university

1949-1967 - Attended 2 primary schools, 2 high schools and 2 universities in Canada: McMaster Uni-1963-1966, Windsor Teachers’ College-1966/7

1944-1963 -Childhood(1944-57) and adolescence(1957-63) in and around Hamilton Ontario

1943 to 1944-Conception in October 1943 to birth in July 1944 in Hamilton Ontario

*2. SOME SOCIO-BIO-DATA TO 2015*

I have been married twice for a total of 48 years. My second wife is a Tasmanian, aged 68.  We’ve had one child: age 38. I have two step-children: ages: 49 and 44, three step-grandchildren, ages 21, 19 and 4, as well as one grandchild aged 2 years.  All of the above applies in January 2015.  I am 70, am a Canadian who moved to Australia in 1971 and have written several books--all available on the internet. I retired from full-time teaching in 1999, part-time teaching in 2003 and volunteer teaching/work in 2005 after 32 years in classrooms as a teacher and another 18 as a student. In addition, I have been a member of the Baha’i Faith for 56 years. Bio-data: 6ft, 230 lbs, eyes-brown/hair-grey, Caucasian.

My website is found at: Ron Price - Pioneering Over Five Epochs  You can also go to any search engine and type: Ron Price followed by any one of a number of words in addition to: poetry, forums, blogs, literature, history, bipolar disorder, psychology, sociology, media studies, _inter alia_, to access my writing________________________

End of document


----------

